# Protektoren für Kinder für alle Lebenslagen und Körperteile (Trail bis Downhill)



## wintermute (12. September 2016)

Hallo,

etwas allgemein gehalten der Titel, und auch so gedacht.
Bis jetzt sind meine Jungs (derzeit 8 und 10 Jahre alt) in den Bikeparks mit Ellenbogenschützern und Knie/Schienbein schützern rumgefahren.
Bei Bedarf haben sie noch so einen Rückenprotektor angezogen.

Der Kram wird nun langsam, bzw. ist schon zu klein und die Schiebneinschützer waren noch nie so toll. ich bin nun auf der Suchge nach was brauchbaren nicht zu teurem Ersatzkram. Ausserdem werden die von mal zu mal schneller, und wenn ich da manchmal zuschaue oder hinterher fahre wird mit schon mal angst und bange... (ein bissl stolz bin ich trotzdem) ;-)

Die Wunschliste ist lang und widersprüchlich, wie immer ;-)

- leicht
- preiswert
- gute Passform
- gut kombinierbar
- nutzbar auf Touren und im Bikepark
- flexibel in der Grösse (mitwachsend?)

sozusagen (mal wieder) die eierlegende Wollmilchsau

Was brächte es wirklich?

Also wirklich suche ich:
- Knie/Schienbeinschutz
- Ellenbogenschutz
- Hose mit Polster an der Seite
- Rücken(Brust?)schutz am liebsten mit was für die Schulter
- Neckbrace?

AM leibsten wäre was (besonders Knie und Ellenbogen) was auf der Tour nicht behindert, oder im Rücksack mitgenomen werden kann und dann schnell übergezogen werden kann. Dann aber beim Bikeparkbesuch auch noch gute Dienste leistet und durch weitere "Rüstungsplatten" aufgerüstet werden kann.

Ich hab da ja so gar keine Erfahrung mit Protektoren und weiss nicht mal, ob es im Erwachsenenbereich was gibt, was diese Wunschliste halbwegs erfüllt.

Ich weiss, dass am Ende wahrscheinlich nur ein Kompromiss rauskommt, aber alles doppelt kaufen, wenn die Kiddies so schnell wachsen...?

Vielen Dank

Thomas

P.S.: auf folgenden Bild (wenn man originalgrösse anwählt) ist halbwegs zu sehen, was sie jetzt fahren. 


P.P.S. Wen ich dazzu komme, mache ich mal zu hAuse noch Fotos von dem Kram


----------



## johnplonks (20. Februar 2017)

Hallo, Wintermute. Bist Du hier zu neuen Erkenntnissen gekommen? Thema wird langsam auch bei mir aktuell und auch ich habe so gar keine Ahnung von Protektoren etc. Zum Hintergrund: Ich selbst fahre mit einem "normalen" Rad halt so zur Arbeit und zurück, im Wald laufe ich sehr gerne und meine Tochter begleitet mich dabei. Bergauf geht das erstaunlich gut, lange gerade Strecken sind zu vermeiden, weil langweilig, bergab ist interessanterweise auch wieder ok...aber ich schweife ab...also, ich bin kein MTBler, habe daher keine Ahnung von Protektoren etc., meine Tochter hat sich aber gestern gemacht, ging glimpflich aus, mit nem fetten blauen Fleck auf dem Oberschenkel, aber Protektoren werden langsam sinnvoll...Anyway...gibt's hier jemanden, der mir/uns da mal eine grobe Orientierung geben könnte? Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ja, wenn man so sagen kann bin ich weitergekommen ;-)
ich habe letzten Herbst meine beiden Jungs neu mit protektoren eingedeckt.
Und zwar hat jeder ein Set aus Rückenprotektor Ellenbogen und Knieschonern bekommen.
Zuerst mal die von mir erworbenen Produkte und dann noch ein paar Sätze dazu:
Der Grosse (11 Jahre ) hat jetzt folgendes:
Rückenprotektor: Bliss ARG Kids LD Vest Protektorweste
Knie: Bliss ARG Kids Knee Pad Knieschoner 
Ellenbogen: Bliss ARG Kids Knee Pad Knieschoner 
Der Kleine  (8 1/2 jahre) hat folgendes:
Rückenprotektor: Evoc PROTECTOR VEST KIDS - Kinder-Protektorenweste
Knie: iXS Carve EVO Kinder-Knieschoner
Ellenbogen: iXS Carve EVO Kinder-Ellbogenschoner 

Für die Tochter von Bekannten hatte ich damals noch folgende Knieschoner geholt: Leatt Knee Guard 3DF 5.0 Junior - blue/orange

Der Auswahlprozess war so "Pi-mal-Daumen"*...*
Ich habe ausser der ungefähren Passform nichts prüfen können (Grösse nach gefühl bestellt und alles mal bestellt, dann mal anprobieren lassen und für "geht so" befunden. Ansonsten hätten wir es zurück schicken müssen...) 
Was ich wollte, waren Protektoren, die gut schützen, aber nicht gleich in eine Art "Ritterrüstung" ausarten. Wie sie sich tragen wird sich dann im Frühjahr zeigen. Ob sie gut schützen wird sich zeigen, ich hoffe, dass der Ernstfall nicht eintritt...
Die Rückenprotektoren können sie auch beim Snowboarden nehmen ich weiss, es gibt genügend Diskussionen darüber, ob Rückenprotektoren beim Wintersport sinnvoll sind oder nicht, aber wir hatten im Bekanntenkreis einen ziemlich schweren Unfall im Funpark, der nur haarscharf an der Querschnittslähmung vorbeigegangen ist. Ob ein Protektor da geholfen hätte ist widerum die andere Frage, aber wir haben uns erstmal für Protektoren auch beim snowboarden entschieden.

Was ich nicht habe, aber noch am überlegen bin sind solche gepolsteren Shorts zum drunterziehen, die an den Seiten gepolstert sind. mal schauen.

Ich kann jetzt auch nichts dazu sagen, ob die dinger die wir jetzt haben für den geplanten EInsatzzweck das beste für das ausgegebene Geld sind.
Beim ersten Test kamen mir gerade die Dinger für den Kleinen doch  relativ dünn und weich vor, aber das kann auch täuschen. 
Es ist halt auch immer die Fraeg, was in den shops verfügbar ist, Man wird schwerlich in einem einzelnen shop das komplette Kinderprotektoren Produktionsspektrum finden.

Von Protektorenjacken habe ich dann Abstand genommen, die sind dann wohl wirkloich nur für das Bergabfahren brauchbar und dass macen wir dann zu selten. Ausserdem sind die ganz schön teuer. 

Ich hätte gerne was gehabt, wo die Schulter mit geschützt wird, aber nichts gefunden was halbwegs bezahlbar und nicht zu "heavy" ist.

Nunja, so sind die Jungs nun unterwegs...

Evtl. hilft es Dir weiter.
Vielliecht sagen auch noch ein paar andere wie und mit welchen Protektoren ihre Kinder ausgestattet sind


Thomas


----------



## Lalyle (11. April 2017)

Meiner fährt auch mit IXS an Ellbogen und Knie. Die sind auch uphilltauglich und doch bieten sie prima Schutz. Leider teuer. 

Ansonsten fährt meiner erst Trails, kein Downhill. Was bei uns noch aussteht, ist ein Rückenschutz. Ich guck da wohl mal in Richtung Protektorenrucksack, aber vielleicht auch eine weiche Weste. Irgendwelche Ideen?


----------



## Roepert (27. August 2017)

Hallo, was für Protektoren könnt ihr mir für einen etwas klein gewachsenen 12 jährigen empfehlen? Er ist ziemlich sportlich aber klein für sein Alter. Möchte mich auch nicht in umkosten stürzen. Aber bei der Sicherheit sollte man ja eigentlich nicht sparen. Aber wenn es den gleichen Schutz für günstiger gibt...
Danke schon mal


----------



## Karup (28. August 2017)

Ixs Hack Evo Kid (~45 Euro) oder ONeal Dirt Kid (~ 35 Euro) sind mir bekannt. (Knie und Ellenbogen)

Ich überlege noch, tendiere aber zu IXS Hack, da ich selbst auch IXS habe und zufrieden bin.

Hier ist auch ne kleine Auswahl https://www.hibike.at/kinder-mtb-sc...3481e283?cluster=1&filter[pattern]=&sortkey=4


----------

